# Feeding variety?



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Do any of you change foods periodically? My previous dog, a chow, developed horrible food allergies, and I'm wondering if it was because he ate the same food all the time. He developed an allergy to corn and wheat after two years on the same food. We changed foods, he did better for a bit, and then developed another allergy. By the time he died at age 10 he was allergic to corn, wheat, soy, chicken, and lamb. So, I was wondering if it might be a good idea to at least change protein sources within the same brand periodically or something. Does anyone do this? How often do you switch?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I feed grain free..... grains are not exactly natural to dogs. 

I do not change brands but I do change the variety within the same brand, so my dog gets different proteins and a variety of different ingredients and hopefully that will reduce the chance of her developing an allergy.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> I feed grain free..... grains are not exactly natural to dogs.
> 
> I do not change brands but I do change the variety within the same brand, so my dog gets different proteins and a variety of different ingredients and hopefully that will reduce the chance of her developing an allergy.


That's what I meant by changing protein sources within the same brand. How often do you switch? Every bag? Or is that too often?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FireStorm said:


> Do any of you change foods periodically? My previous dog, a chow, developed horrible food allergies, and I'm wondering if it was because he ate the same food all the time. He developed an allergy to corn and wheat after two years on the same food. We changed foods, he did better for a bit, and then developed another allergy. By the time he died at age 10 he was allergic to corn, wheat, soy, chicken, and lamb. So, I was wondering if it might be a good idea to at least change protein sources within the same brand periodically or something. Does anyone do this? How often do you switch?


When it comes to food allergies or food sensitivities, what I understand is that a dog may have a predisposition to develop allergies or sensitivities. For whatever reason, there may be a period of time or a window where the dog will start to develop sensitivities. In order to become allergic to a protein, the dog has to be exposed to it. My opinion is that it is a good idea to rotate different proteins, but to also keep some proteins set aside that your dog has not had any exposure to in case they should develop allergies at some point.

When it comes to grains, I actually don't have an issue with feeding some grains, but if it becomes an issue it is obviously a good idea to cut the grains out of the diet. 

That said, I am always trying a new food. I probably feed one food for 3-5 months and then transition to a new one. There are so many good foods out there I just can never settle on one!  (I am the same way with shampoos..) Right now I am feeding Victor Grain Free Yukon Salmon to the adults. A few months ago I was feeding Dr. Tims Grain Free Kinesis and my next food lined up will be one of the new Farmina foods. And then I've got the pups eating something else (Wellness LB Puppy - which does contain grains). I try to make sure the foods I rotate among have different proteins.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> That's what I meant by changing protein sources within the same brand. How often do you switch? Every bag? Or is that too often?


I feed cans, so basically every couple of days (one can lasts her 2 days). I am not sure if that is a good thing to do but Lucia is a little picky so have different tastes makes her eat better  
I am still trying to determine which are her favorites then I might feed more of those and set some proteins aside as CharismaticMillie suggested in above post.

She is still young (just under a year old) and I only had her for a few months so we'll see how this works for us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I feed all kinds of foods...I've been doing canned...used to do kibble. I switch around every day or two. I just make sure they have lots of meat, the nutrients I want and lots of protein. I don't much care about grain...rather not have it, but am not adamant about it. I read somewhere that studies show dogs have evolved to digest grain just fine. But anyhow, I guess they don't need it. If they are constipated or their poop isn't fluffy enough, I'll feed some grain here and there.

I just discovered a food that looks good. Hound & Gatos. 90% meat and in the salmon formula, 100%. It has lots of good stuff. Evo is another one I pick up...lots of meat. It has taurine, which I like for their heart health. I get Merrick foods, different varieties. I really don't want them eating the same meat over and over because every meat has some different benefits. I've fed Taste of the Wild, (not as good in the canned form I don't think...as the kibble) Chicken Soup for the dog lover's soul, Canidae and a few others. 

I never bothered to change food gradually, as I really never have had a problem there. I figure it all has basically the same stuff. And dogs are scavengers. They usually can handle all kinds of crap. It's those with allergies or sensitivities that you might have to be more careful with.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm a dog food gypsy.  I rotate proteins, brands and menus. I feed grain-free kibble and canned (Annamaet, Fromm, and others) for breakfast. I rotate the protein monthly and have no problem switching between brands at will. At dinner I feed freeze dried (Dr. Harvey's Oracle, Vital Essentials, Stella & Chewy's and others) or prepacked raw (Bravo, Primal and others.) Chagall also eats cooked salmon, cod, chicken, beef, lamb, veggies (string beans, carrots, etc.), sweet potatoes, apples, non-fat Greek yogurt, goat's milk, and more. He's a good little chowhound. Fortunately, he is an easy eater and has a good sturdy GI system. I'm also lucky we have friends who own a "gourmet" pet boutique that offers a wide array of excellent foods. Chagall "works" there part-time as the store greeter and earns a discount.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly has never had tummy problems so we change brands all the time as long as it is grain free and highly rated.... Because I rotate between raw and kibble, a 5lb bag of food will last up to 3 months,(she's little and only gets 1/4 c. a day) so I watch my favorite sites for 'trials' and trial sizes which are usually about a pound each and will order 4 or five of each of those at usually .99 each, which means I pay only $4.95 for a 5lb. bag of 4 or 5 star rated food! And because it is packaged in small bags, I can fit them into the freezer easily!(along with her raw chicken) I only order every 3 months, so I order my dehydrated raw, canned food, and treats at the same time so the flat rate shipping of 4.95 is nothing!!!!!
I also feel that giving her a variety will make sure she doesn't get picky and wherever we are she will be able to eat the kibble with no problem!! I am able to afford feeding Molly a high quality yet economical diet!!!!! 

P.S. I also mix more than one brand together in my food container!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly has never had tummy problems so we change brands all the time as long as it is grain free and highly rated.... Because I rotate between raw and kibble, a 5lb bag of food will last up to 3 months,(she's little and only gets 1/4 c. a day) so I watch my favorite sites for 'trials' and trial sizes which are usually about a pound each and will order 4 or five of each of those at usually .99 each, which means I pay only $4.95 for a 5lb. bag of 4 or 5 star rated food! And because it is packaged in small bags, I can fit them into the freezer easily!(along with her raw chicken) I only order every 3 months, so I order my dehydrated raw, canned food, and treats at the same time so the flat rate shipping of 4.95 is nothing!!!!!
> I also feel that giving her a variety will make sure she doesn't get picky and wherever we are she will be able to eat the kibble with no problem!! I am able to afford feeding Molly a high quality yet economical diet!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I also mix more than one brand together in my food container!



Wow! Ok were do you order from that sounds like a great idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poodlecrazy.......Petflow usually is where I find the trial sizes but you have to check often cuz they sell out fast! I also buy my canned food there ('By Nature' 95% meat) for $19.99 for a case of 12 13 oz. cans!! it's all meat no fillers at all! And they always have good deals on high end brand treats!!!

P.S. For Toy bargains.....Dogsupplies.com


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I stay within the same brand but vary the protein about every two weeks. Swizzle eats raw chicken, turkey, quail, rabbit, venison, lamb and beef with occasional cooked fish. I also give him dried buffalo liver. I just got some goat milk to give him.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poodlecrazy.......Petflow usually is where I find the trial sizes but you have to check often cuz they sell out fast! I also buy my canned food there ('By Nature' 95% meat) for $19.99 for a case of 12 13 oz. cans!! it's all meat no fillers at all! And they always have good deals on high end brand treats!!!
> 
> P.S. For Toy bargains.....Dogsupplies.com



Thank you. I will have to look, that sounds very reasonable. I am so tired of BBW, and Killa is having allergy problems on it so I am going to change brands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG! I have never heard of all this stuff! I gotta read more in here! I used to supplement Rowdie's food with Satin balls if he was dropping weight, but I fed my dogs Iams lamb & rice. Always hard dog food. That being said, my dogs are pets-they BEG. I have not eaten an entire meal for 28 years. I give them people food. Pizza, lasagna, burgers, fries, salad, bbq,....whatever I eat, my birds and dogs eat. My birds eat chicken all the time-little cannibals-lol. The only food problem is a dye allergy that my parrot has.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poodlecrazy.......Petflow usually is where I find the trial sizes but you have to check often cuz they sell out fast! I also buy my canned food there ('By Nature' 95% meat) for $19.99 for a case of 12 13 oz. cans!! it's all meat no fillers at all! And they always have good deals on high end brand treats!!!
> 
> P.S. For Toy bargains.....Dogsupplies.com



MollyMuiMa, funny you should mention dogsupplies.com. They are very close to my house and have a storefront.... Owned by a friend of a friend! I'm planning to descend upon that storefront to buy puppy stuff!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input, everyone! I'm glad to know he doesn't have to eat the same thing all the time. I grew up with horses, and we pretty much never switched feed with them because we didn't want to risk upsetting their stomachs, so I guess I got into that mindset with dogs as well. I probably worried about it more than necessary. I know Hans sneaks some food when we visit my parents' house (because of course the other dogs' food MUST be better) and it has never bothered him.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

FireStorm said:


> Do any of you change foods periodically? My previous dog, a chow, developed horrible food allergies, and I'm wondering if it was because he ate the same food all the time. He developed an allergy to corn and wheat after two years on the same food. We changed foods, he did better for a bit, and then developed another allergy. By the time he died at age 10 he was allergic to corn, wheat, soy, chicken, and lamb. So, I was wondering if it might be a good idea to at least change protein sources within the same brand periodically or something. Does anyone do this? How often do you switch?


This is not really an answer to your question, but it may be of some help to you.
Rain gets a variety of protein sources _every day_. I am feeding mostly raw with some cooked or raw egg occasionally thrown into the mix. For example, last night she had 1 raw chicken leg + a bit of cooked chicken leftover from our meal, 1 Stella & Chewy patty (freeze-dried rabbit), a handful of Vital Essentials (freeze-dried turkey), a handful of Nutrisca (freeze-dried salmon), and about 2 tblspoons of Pet Kind lamb tripe. She gets a small meal of ZiwiPeak in the AM (air-dried, currently venison & fish). So far this has worked well -- I've been feeding this way for 2+ years and select somewhat different variety almost daily.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am going to look into some of the things you mention nu2poodles. If ever I have seen a dog in peak physical condition it is Rain.


----------

